

Why aren't U.S. engineers politicians? Does it matter? - Elite

Hu Jintao, the president of China was a civil engineer. As are many senior government officials.<p>The former president of India from 2002-2007, Dr. A. P. J. Abdul Kalam was an aeronautical engineer.<p>So is Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, from Iran.<p>Does it matter that I'd be hard pressed to see an engineer rise to the president in the U.S.? (Then again I would have said that about a black president in 2005)<p>Is there any useful information to extract from the oBservations that China and India have a significant amount of powerful leaders as former engineers?
======
sabj
In China, I think you can look at some interesting historical contingencies
which led to more engineers getting into politics. See also, the unique nature
of CCP party membership and political life, etc.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qinghua_clique>

------
byoung2
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herbert_Hoover>

~~~
hga
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Carter#Naval_career>

It doesn't look good that two of America's worst and most hapless 20th century
presidents were the two who were engineers.

------
maxawaytoolong
_Is there any useful information to extract from the oBservations that China
and India have a significant amount of powerful leaders as former engineers?_

Keep engineers out of government unless you want your country to be like India
or China?

